# Jack Johnson In Progress - Crit?



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok so I'm drawing Jack Johnson. 
I'm going for the more realistic look and spending a bit of time on this one.
Here's a W.I.P so far;


And here's the ref;
http://www.rozsavage.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/jack_johnson_09.jpg

critique is appreciated


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

I would hate to critique this as of right now...I think it would deter your process in which it is very nicely rendered.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank You George, I have already made some changes on the lip's etc, will post up finished soon


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

looks nice and real so far,,once the hair is done and if u pull it out then it will be ur best so far.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

So far....dangerously *good*


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

thank you both, the hairs coming along lovely, ill be doing the background too then once finished ill post on here


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Finished the drawing


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Outstanding Sarah!!!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you so much Jeff!!
I'm quite proud of this one 
I'm going to keep on doing what im doing, spending more time on them and being more patient, seem's like it's paying off! haha.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

It is really good,,

there are 2 things I have to point out, his hair on the side of his head around the ear is asking for some texture,,to me loox too dark with no texture and so somehow its quite flat or looks like a big hole in the head.
the other thing: would look even more realistic if there would be strings on the guitar neck


----------



## rapperthatdraws (May 19, 2013)

great job!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

@stanya - thanks, ill touch it up later 
@rapper - thanks!


----------



## fabeer (Jun 11, 2013)

spectacular !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :} it is beyond critique. wonderful, melodious light &shade


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you fabeer! Really means a lot !


----------

